# HovaBator?



## Matt W (Aug 6, 2005)

Hey guys,

I am thinking of buying a HovaBator to assist my future leopard gecko eggs and I was just wondering if I will require anything else to incubate the leo eggs, such as a heat mat or thermostat(habistat)? Or does the incubator have a built in thermostat?

Thx,
Matt


----------



## morph (Jan 31, 2007)

Matt W said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am thinking of buying a HovaBator to assist my future leopard gecko eggs and I was just wondering if I will require anything else to incubate the leo eggs, such as a heat mat or thermostat(habistat)? Or does the incubator have a built in thermostat?
> 
> ...


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

depends what hova-bator you get as theres different models with different accessories. 

Hova-Bators are a waste of money if you pay full price - consider making your own, its not that difficult and saves money!


----------



## jackdandcoke666 (Oct 9, 2007)

*hova bator*

hi how do you make your own incubator? i would like to know as hovabators are expensive. thanks, j


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

To be honest, Leopard Gecko eggs don't need artificial incubation, ours all hatched in the viv from the lay box. Simply section it off from the parents.


----------

